# Interislander taken out of service?



## Ferry Man (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi All 

I got an e-mail today saying that the Interislander [does not say which one] has been taken out of service for repairs? Can anyone from NZ enlighten me with more info like which ship this is? and is it just for a routine survey?

Thanks


----------

